# Lite FX Fogger



## turtle2778

Hey there. I purchased 2 lite fx foggers on ebay and they didnt come with remotes. Anyone know if i can use a different remote for them like the cheapies from Walmart or Target? If not anyone know where i can get it? Thanks


----------



## jdubbya

Spirit or Spencers should carry a compatable remote. Party City might also have them.


----------



## meltdown211

*I have bad news...*

Unfortunately most of the remotes you can buy at Party city, Halloween USA and others do NOT work. Especially with Lite F/X brand foggers. I have been looking for a replacement remoter for my Lite F/X fogger for years with no luck. They are wired differently than most foggers hence the reason they dont work at all. There are many remotes on Ebay but MAKE sure it is designed for your model or you WILL waste your money.

Melty


----------



## Sickie Ickie

wow...anyone want to make a universal remote? Otaku?


----------



## Richie

Are you talking about the automated timer remotes or the on-demand type that must be manually triggered?


----------



## turtle2778

Well im not sure. I ordered these off ebay and didnt realize it needed a remote. I plugged it in, but nothing happened. It got hot, but no fog. I talked to Vlad and he said i needed a remote to trigger the fog so HEEELLLP!!


----------



## Fright Zone

Slaps forehead. That's like me and my dead batteries in Kmart the flying ghost. Now we know why your foggers were so cheap! dooh. Yes you need a remote. Get one with a timer or else you have to manually stand there and press the remote control button which is a royal pain. You could try a Gemmy remote sold at Wal-Mart when they get them in. People claim they work. BUT even the Gemmy instructions say not to do that. Remotes are wired or programmed to properly & safely control a specific manufacturer's fog machine's heating element.

I can't remember if Spirit sells Fitco or LiteF/X. Here's one "Compatible with the FX-8". I think it's Fitco same as Party City. Email them and see if you get a response. Tell them the model number of your fogger.

I can't tell what remote this Lite F/X fogger has on eBay right now. If it's hard wired or a timer or not.

Good luck.

P.S. One more thing don't try to tape or clamp the single button down on a regular non-timer remote. It'll burn out the fogger. If you want unattended fogging you need a remote timer.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you don't know for sure, you may waste your money on the timer.
And be warned, sometimes the remote sparks if it is not compatible! 
Experience!!!

You know Turtle, I had a few $15 foggers at Ironstock this year that had the standard remote.....


----------



## Richie

Fright Zone said:


> I can't remember if Spirit sells Fitco or LiteF/X. Here's one "Compatible with the FX-8". I think it's Fitco same as Party City. Email them and see if you get a response. Tell them the model number of your fogger.QUOTE]
> 
> Folks,
> 
> The above timer FrightZone suggested is a wonderful timer. It's fully adjustable not only for time but the duration or amount of fog that your machine will produce. It's much better than the original timer I had. Great choice, FrightZone. Just look at the 3-prong receptacle in the photo. If it matches, your most likely good to go.


----------



## Hellspawn

Fitco timers WILL work with the lite f/x 1741 model foggers.


----------



## Otaku

Sickie Ickie said:


> wow...anyone want to make a universal remote? Otaku?


Not trying to hijack this thread. Please move to another location if needed.

Hmmmm...This could be done by using a 555 timer in astable mode with two pots to adjust the on time and interval time. All the timer will be doing is turning the pump on and off, BUT it appears that fogger timers are smart enough to know when the fogger has finished it's heating cycle and is ready to make fog. Simply turning the pump on and off won't work as you'll get a lot of splattering when the fogger is too cold. Let me see what I can dig up...


----------



## Otaku

Hey, Turtle, what's the make and model number of your foggers?


----------



## turtle2778

1741 i believe.


----------



## Liam

I actually have both a timer and a remote for my old Lite F/X fogger that died last year (RIP...I loved that thing). I was going to sell them on eBay, but if you're interested, PM me and we'll work something out.

Liam


----------



## Otaku

turtle2778 said:


> 1741 i believe.


Cool. I have one of those 700 watt foggers and it's a workhorse. I have a remote switch that I've never used (I just use the timer control). Let me know if you're interested in it. I've read that taping the button down will give repeating fog bursts when the fogger is ready to deliver - not as good as timing, but you'll have fog. Another thing I can do is open the case on the button remote and see what's in there. If it's just a momentary switch, you should be able to build a duplicate. Of course, you'll be taping that button down as well...just a thought.


----------



## Fright Zone

Fyi I remember someone on the other fourm emailing Gemmy asking if they could tape down the regular non-timer remote button and they told them no because it would burn out the fog machine. I have an old Fitco wiht a hard wired standard remote I was going to try it with but never did.


----------



## Otaku

FZ,
I've heard advice on both sides of this fence. Some accounts I've read say tape the button, and others say bad idea. I've never needed to try it, so I can't speak from experience but it seems to me that taping would be the same as holding the button down by hand until the fogger shuts off and starts re-heating. Perhaps it's holding the button during the re-heat cycle that causes problems?


----------



## Vlad

It's fine to secure the button in the depressed position. I don't use tape, I use spring clamps from the dollar store. All that happens, is that when the fogger goes long enough to cool down, it stops operating, reheats, and then starts back up again. The real danger is since you're making it's operation automatic, it may run itself dry. Make sure to check on it throughout the evening.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Vlad is correct. Any manufacture will tell you not to do this just for liability issues.
As a seller of such products, I would tell you the same thing.....


----------



## Vlad

Last years Target no name 400 watt foggers had a remote that featured an always on switch. It required no tape or clamp. So at least one maker had some sense, lol.


----------



## meltdown211

*Here is my take..*

I am selling a Fitco timer on Ebay right now for $6.00. Same one listed above or at fright Catalog for $19.95. I purchased this to work with my Lite F/X fogger with no results. IT DOES FIT the outlet on the back of the machine but no fog was produced. The timer worked with other foggers but none worked with the Lite F/X EXCEPT the lite f/x fogger "button only" remote.

Not sure of the model but its the same standard fog maching you see all over ebay. It not a Fog commander or constant fogger that Lite F/X also sold years ago.

In my search of a timer last year I read that Lite F/X had different wiring for their remotes to make them work with that model.


----------



## turtle2778

Okay i got a timer and it still doesnt work? Now what? I tried to push fog juice through the tube, with a syringe, but its still nto working. It looks like there is some kind of piston that i need to push it past, but im worried about breaking it. Im gunna try to clean out the front orafice to see if that helps per krough. Im keeping my fingers crossed. If you know of anythign else i can use PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## Vlad

Hi Turtle. Start at the beginning.

#1. Does the unit seem to heat up?
#2. Can you hear the pump motor humming at all?

One thing you can try, is to repeatedly plug the controler in and out. Sometimes it's just dirty contacts.


----------



## turtle2778

Yes it does get hot and yes when you press it you can here the motor working but no foggy comes out. Ill try that...thanks


----------



## Richie

turtle2778 said:


> Hey there. I purchased 2 lite fx foggers on ebay and they didnt come with remotes.


Hi Turtle,

Every halloween fogger comes with some sort of remote. If it didn't, the foggers are used and not new. If you have enough fogging fluid in them, and you're allowing them to heat up for at least 5 minutes, they should be working. If you are hearing a hum noise and no fog coming out, they are certainly clogged and why the person sold them.

Do not discard them. If you go to your local Party City or the like, they'll sell a fog machine cleaner. After about 4 years, mine stopped working, but the fog cleaner fixed them good as new. Hope this helps.


----------



## Richie

l


----------



## Vlad

Hi Turtle. Indeed, if when you press the button, you can hear the motor running, then it's more than likely a clog in the nozzle. Time to pull the electrical plug first, and see if there are any deposits clogging the nozzle end, sometimes probing in with a fin pin will clear it out. I would definitely say that your machine is a candidate for some cleaning fluid, you can also google for some home made cleaner formulas.

Another thing to try is this........Every fogger usually has a filter or screen on the pick up tube in the fluid reservoir. Make sure that it isn't clogged. Try running it for a minute or two with the filter removed to see if this is keeping fluid from the pump.


----------



## turtle2778

Okay ill try that tomorrow. THANKS


----------



## BooGirl666

I hope you left that SOB that sold you these some negative feedback! That sux your going thru all this T!!!


----------



## Richie

Were you able to get the foggers to work?


----------



## turtle2778

No not yet, but then ive been working so much i havent had time


----------



## Moon Dog

I have no doubt in my mind that we can get these foggers to work.

I used to work for a Sound & Lighting company and I used to repair foggers
all the time... course that was 15 years ago!  

How were the foggers packaged? Did they look "fresh out of the box"?


----------



## Moon Dog

Is this what the unit in question looks like?










Note: Picture used as reference only


----------



## Hellspawn

I picked up another lite f/x 1741 locally yesterday from my local classifieds, got it home and its output is less than half of what it should be, I noticed air in the line and after an epic battle to get the air removed, it helped a bit, but still the pump acts like its starved for fluid, it will still produce fog, but its like its trying to suck in fluid and cant get a good flow, I cant tell if there is more air in the line closest to the pump or not, I dont think so, but something is not right.

I know I should probably start a new thread, but since we are talking about fogger repair here, I figured I would chime in with my issue.

Any thoughts, ideas on how to fix it? I heard of a way to make home made cleaner fluid, but I cant find the link and I dont want to start using something that might kill the fogger for good. it asked for a solution of half vineger and half water, all I have is white wine vineger, and I cant find any commercial cleaner locally


----------



## The_Caretaker

On one of the forums ther was a how-to on cleaning the pump and an internal screen, this could be your issue


----------



## Richie

This is what I used last year to unclog my 3 foggers which are about 4 years old. Funny how they all clogged the same year, but using this stuff as directed made them good as new.

http://www.partycity.com/cgi-bin/pa...s&products=105932&zoom=1&start=&originaltype=


----------



## Moon Dog

Here's a link to a website that talks about fogger cleaning.

Link


----------



## Richie

Moon Dog said:


> Here's a link to a website that talks about fogger cleaning.
> 
> Link


Hi Moon Dog,

Thanks for posting that tutorial. I'll try that myself this year instead of purchasing that expensive cleaning solution.


----------



## DarkTiki

I realize I'm digging up an old thread, but I have a Lite F/X 1741 in need of a timer, and I don't want to order one if it's not going to work. There seems to be some disagreement in this thread about which timers will and will not work with that fogger. I found a timer for that BRAND of fogger, but it specifically says it will work with most Lite F/X foggers, EXCEPT the 1741 (which is the model I have). Strange!


----------



## The_Caretaker

i believe someone posted a hack to modify a new time for the lite f/x is looks like all you had to do was swap the ground and the common wires (green, white)


----------



## DarkTiki

Once I knew to search for "hack", I found this!

http://www.modd3d.com/articles/item/make-timer-wireless-remotes-work-on-lite-fx-fog-machines

Thanks Caretaker!


----------

